# Buy, Sell, Trade



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

What about a place on here to buy, sell, trade our paracord projects? Plus we can buy, sell, trade our tools like jigs, etc. I'm on other forums that have this kind of section and it does very well.


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

I agree.that's a great idea.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

I like it as well........


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

I think mr paracord has a group for this.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm looking into it guys.  Gimme a few weeks.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I can't wait!


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

This is done.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

Vin said:


> This is done.


Excellent news Vin


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Vin said:


> This is done.


Hooray!!!!


----------

